

Stealing is the future of retail - plusbryan
http://plusbryan.com/stealing

======
dalke
That metaphor - that non-cashier mediated sales is 'stealing' \- was also the
premise of this IBM ad from about 10 years ago,
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eob532iEpqk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eob532iEpqk)
.

